# New to East Tennessee



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

There is a beekeeping club in Greeneville. The Davy Crockett Beekeepers Association meets on the 4th Monday of each month, with the exception of December, so the next meeting will be January 25th. 7:30 pm at the lower level of the First Presbyterian Church, 110 N Main St, downtown Greeneville. Parking is available at the back of the building, known as Reaves Alley per Google Maps.


----------



## Sgtcuddeback (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you we will be there


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Sgtcuddeback (Dec 15, 2015)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> 
> There is a beekeeping club in Greeneville. The Davy Crockett Beekeepers Association meets on the 4th Monday of each month, with the exception of December, so the next meeting will be January 25th. 7:30 pm at the lower level of the First Presbyterian Church, 110 N Main St, downtown Greeneville. Parking is available at the back of the building, known as Reaves Alley per Google Maps.


Is it possible this meeting was postponed because of the snow? We could not get out to attend.
Thank you


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome TN beek!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Sgtcuddeback said:


> Is it possible this meeting was postponed because of the snow? We could not get out to attend.


Well, I was not there either - my steep gravel driveway was still snowed in. I have sent you a PM with the email address of Joel Hausser, the DCBA club secretary. Send Joel an email and ask to be put on the Club email notification list.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Been there, done that too! Can't get out? Lose your e-tool Sgt?


----------

